# .357 mag are they good for carry and stopping power



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

well agian i will tell my quick story im a ruger fan and have a .357 mag SP101 and have loved the .357 mag since i was a kid and finally have one what are your opinions on them i would like to know

thanx peace


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

.357 Magnum is known as one of the best for stopping power. But it comes at a price lots of noise and muzzel flash.


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

Just to add to what has been said. Anouther major plus is it shoots .38 spec. too. Lot of fun shooting .38 then defend youself with .357s.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a .357 and a .44. Both are S&W's. I like both of them a lot. A small .357 would probably work as a carry piece. The S&W Ladysmith is very concealable piece. They're almost impossible to beat for reliability. If you're accurate with it and feel comfortable wearing it it should be a great caliber.


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

...........A LADY SMITH......... :lol:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i have a taurus .357. its got a 4 inch run, its great for targets. i love it to carry around on long road trips. its small, compact, but like the saying big things come in small packages. it will flat out rock your world to say the least. ive shot it since i was 4. the only draw back to it is the sound and flash.mines to short to hunt with so i dont mind the flash...its got a bit of a kick but its not to bad ive seen worse. just wear your ear plugs for this one


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

smith and Wesson 500. is what you need for stopping power even if you miss the concussion will knock them over. back to reality the 357. is great i personally prefer a 45. acp


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i seen in a magazine about the 45 acp...14 rounds...woooooo! its great for a shoot out...but what are teh odds of that happening? still a good gun


----------

